# Boar Mounts but



## Riley (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm trying to breed my boar to my sow and he mounts, but then doesn't enter. 

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm going to need a little more info ... (sorry)

Age, size of boar/sow, first breeding ???


----------



## JohnWalters (Oct 10, 2013)

Andi said:


> first breeding ???


If it's the first breeding that could be the issue. Sometimes they aren't 100% on what to do. 

Have you tried again? Is there a significant size difference from the sow?


----------



## hogg (Sep 19, 2013)

Guide him in with your hand

Sent from my MB886 using Pig Forum mobile app


----------



## RBeltran (Sep 24, 2013)

hogg said:


> Guide him in with your hand
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Pig Forum mobile app


That's what he's going to have to do, or get a new potential sire.


----------

